# Upgrading Pentium 4 to Dual core?



## eric793 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hello everyone, just got a new PSU and I was wondering, if I purchase a new Intel Pentium D 930 or Core 2 Duo how much of a performance increase will I see? And if there is a large difference what processor would you recommend for a new dual core cpu? I was also thinking about waiting for the new intel motherboards that are coming out and DDR3, but will that be an expensive upgrade?


----------



## lungsucker (Jan 8, 2007)

Just 1 minute ago i was reading an article on the new dual core vs pent4. It was talking about that users weren't noticing any advantage. This was due to the fact that Most programs do not take advantage of multithreading(home pc, not servers). Thus they will run on one core which is slower than the single pent4. But if you look to the future i guess more programs will take advantage of this. Also the quad four shipped out. Amd is coming out with their quad four also. I dont claim to know alot about this, but seeing how i just read the article i thought i would relay what it said.


----------



## azhar5i (Apr 27, 2006)

lungsucker said:


> Just 1 minute ago i was reading an article on the new dual core vs pent4. It was talking about that users weren't noticing any advantage.


could u pls give me link for this articles ?
thaks in advance. :smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you will also need to check your m/b supports the upgrade


----------



## eric793 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thx for the reply, im gonna try to find that article. And I have a socket 478 motherboard I am gonna upgrade it, is 478 to 775 much of a difference?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I dont think you will be very impressed going from an Intel P4 Prescott 800mhz FSB processor of 3,0ghz or higher & switching to a Pentium D 775 pin set-up


the multi tasking is better, but overall if you end up spending like $500 or $600 you may not be sooo thrilled

you will need new motherboard , new CPU and DDR2 memory & you will need a new video card as the new boards will be PCI express you didnt say which PSU make and model you have, you may or may not be able to bring that forward as well.


----------



## eric793 (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh I have an Intel p4 2.26 northwood I am planning on getting a new mobo, and ram and cpu and the video on the motherboard will tide me over till I get, maybe a 7600GT or a 7800GTX. Do you think I should wait until intel perfects there processors? And my PSU is 400w FSP blue storm, seems like plenty for a new mid-range pc. Comes with 20+4 pin connector and one PCI-E connector.


----------



## lungsucker (Jan 8, 2007)

Im sorry, but i cannot find that page. I was just jumping around from page to page. I could not find it in my history either. sorry


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you go dual core you will need to include the psu in the upgrade


----------



## eric793 (Dec 28, 2006)

Really I just used a power supply calculator and it said it would only need about 366 watts on a full load isn't 400 enough? Heres what I plan to use 

Intel BOXDG965RYCK LGA 775 Intel G965 Express
Probably just one stick 512MB of DDR2 800
And an Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 1.8GHz I do plan to overclock a little maybe to 2.2GHz or 2.4GHz
A seagate 80GB Ide maybe Sata 3.0GB HDD when I get more money.
And a Sony Dvd burner


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you use a power calculator you need to add 30% to the end result
you are talking about a system that is higher specs than mine and mine comes out at just under 600


----------



## eric793 (Dec 28, 2006)

What?? I must really be doing something wrong then lol. Idk what though I used the extreme power supply calc added 30% and only got 366 watts. Im not sure why its so low. Ok I just checked a few other power supply calculators and they say the same thing that 400 watts is enough. Dai yours is older right? If i'm correct don't the new C2D's run with a lot less wattage?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

depends on what you entered in are you using onboard
nic
video
sound
floppy pci cards fans


----------



## eric793 (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh ok i'll re-check that i don't think i put those lol. Oh wait I did, weird I put all that stuff and its still at 366? Why so low?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes you will see a really big improvement going from your P4 which is 533mhz single channel ram to an intel conroe E6300 >>>> which can be eaisly overclocked to the specs of the E6600 providing you get a decent PSU

the Antec Trio rail 650 watt is about $100.00 after rebate / you certainly arent going to match that capability for much under $100.00


I also suggest you consider getting your ram in match pairs >>>> otherwise you will have difficulty matching a single stick of ram later to ger the dual channel perfromance you will need; especially during the time frame you are using the intergrated onboard video, dual channel makes intergrated video perform 20% faster than single channel mode.


I suggest you buy your parts a few at a time as you can afford them, that will keep you movign forward!

enjoy the process


----------



## eric793 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok thanks but will I be able to run this stuff without overclocking on a 400 watt?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I dont believe so; because the 400 watt Fortron units (although they are a great compnay) are not the same units as the high class 85% efficient units. Therfore your unit will not really put out 400 watts on an extended duration. The real output of your unit will be more like 300 watts by the time you address the heat de-ratign curve, capacitor aging etc.


another thing to consider, the unit you have most likely is dual rail ?? with PCI express connectors for video card which you wont be using for while.

the amps on each 12volt rail are dedicated to those rails, example = if you have 19amps available on the 12volt rail for your video card and only 10 amps get used by other devices, there are 9amps or 90watts of power that wont be used, as its dedicated to a "leg" which is not in full use. its doesnt get redistrubuted.

that is one of the major reasons why a unit can come up short even though it *seems* like it should be plenty.


----------



## eric793 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the help, great I guess that means I need a new power supply and I just bought this one lol, oh well newegg should take it back for a full refund.


----------



## eric793 (Dec 28, 2006)

Wait a second I tried again and its lower than before, are you guys absolutely sure I even read a review of the same PSU that I have where someone used the E6400 and it worked fine.


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

Well here is my take on this PSU thing.

PSU calculator sais 350 watts.
Add 30% for headroom = 455 Watts
Add 25% to that to make up for PSU defficiency = 568 watts.
Get a quality 600 watt PSU and you wont have to worry :grin:


----------



## eric793 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah thanks for all your help everyone I think im just gonna go ahead and get a 600 watt and save up some more for the Core 2 Duo. Wish I had enough to do it all at once but oh well.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i had to build my current one the same way,piece by piece


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

my "personal" builds are piece by piece too, if I try to grab all my goodies for a personal machine in one big purchase, my wife goes ballastic.

so i get a component about every two weeks or spend about $200.00 every two weeks. then she only gets partly steamed up :laugh: 

I can live with that noise :wink:


----------



## lungsucker (Jan 8, 2007)

Remember, its better to be safe than sorry. Also better to have more than not enough. Sortof like ram. Also you have to plan for future. You never know what you might add or upgrade. Good luck with the building. later


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Lung is very accurate; who knows what future bug might bite you!



make sure whatever PSU unit you buy is 85% efficient; that will ensure high quality and a very substanital reduction in energy costs which can actually more than pay for the whole unit itself over a three year period when compared to a generic unit that will only be 70% efficient.


the reduced heat associated with high quality unit will alos save wear and tear on your other PC parts!

goodluck and enjoy your new build. dont hesitate to ask questions


----------



## eric793 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok thank you guys for all the help I am gonna go get the antec trio 650 and some ram and stuff (dual channel) lol. The Core 2 Duo seems very impressive seeing as a review at toms hardware says it can even out perform the X6800 Extreme when overclocked, seems like a very good buy. I just hope it doesn't go outta date fast lol.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

outta date fast! thats funny; :laugh: Core-2 will be outta data in fall of 2007 when the Quad Cores are released. :laugh: 


but thats when I will get my new "personal" E6600 core-2 system. Wifey will throw a holy fit if she catches me trying that now. ahahahahahahah


the Trio 650 is a very nice unit for the bucks = awesome combo of quality and budget.


enjoy


----------

